# FCS Gathering in January



## Leo Daher (Dec 21, 2003)

Ray Dionaldo will be holding a Filipino Combat Systems (FCS) Gathering in Clearwater, FL on January 17 and 18. Material covered will include empty hand, stick and blade, with special training in the kerambit and the sarong. The Gathering is open to all styles and ranks, and no previous experience is required. For more information, check the FCS Website.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Leo,  what is the projected attendence?  Last week Ray told me he might be holding it at a Hotel because the Gatherings are growing too large for 
Rick's place. I guess we'll be nice and cozy!  Also,  I'd borrow my wifes Sarong, but it has flowers all over it.  Its nice but it clashes with my camos!


----------



## Leo Daher (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Andy,

Yes, he checked a couple hotels here in Tampa, but ended up settling for Rick's school. Don't think there will be a lot of space left... We'll see.
As far as sarongs, Ray Cole should have some for sale.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 28, 2003)

The FCS Gathering as Leo has announced will be the biggest one yet with the continued inertia of Guro Ray Dionaldo's successful tour of Greece, his recent promotion to Tuhon in Sayoc-Kali, and his appointment as co-leader of Sayoc-Kali Fighting Systems.

This also promises to a "not to miss" event since Guro Ray will be releasing new material including Sarong/Larong techniques.

Some of the unconfirmed guest presenters at the FCS Gathering so far are:

- Datu Shishir Inocalla of IMAF, Inc.
- Felix Cortes of Sayoc-Kali.

The atmosphere at the Gathering is very laid back with egos and politics checked at the door.

The styles in previous FCS Gathering that have been represented are:
Sayoc-Kali, Wado-Ryu, Kuntao, Modern Arnis, Pambuan Arnis Tulisan,  Ed Parker  Kenpo, Tae Kwon Do, IKAA Sil-Lum Kung-fu, Jeet Kune Do, BJJ, and Hapikdo to name a few.

Everyone of all styles and experience levels are welcome!!!

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 29, 2003)

I just spoke with Datu Shishir.  He is flying out of the country (to Canada) on the 18th but he said he will try and make it the 17th depending on the loose ends he has to tie up before he leaves.  So right now its tentative.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 29, 2003)

That would be nice if Datu Inocalla could make it.  I got to meet him but didn't get to train with him, so I was looking forward to that.

It looks like if I do make it at all, I'll only be able to attend the Saturday session.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Cthulhu,

How are you doing?

It will be great seeing Aldon, Andy, and you done at the next Gathering.

This Gathering is supposed to have new people attending from the continental US (including NC) and guests from Greece and France to name a few.

Later,

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 30, 2003)

Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan of Pambuan Arnis Tulisan is another tentative presentor for the guest demos section.


----------



## Leo Daher (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *  Also,  I'd borrow my wifes Sarong, but it has flowers all over it.  Its nice but it clashes with my camos! *



Hey Andy,

Spoke to Ray Cole earlier today - he should be making some camo sarongs to sell at the Gathering.


----------

